# Make your own thin parting tool



## woodyturner (6 Oct 2012)

Hi I have just changed my M42 Bi-Metal Bandsaw Blade and made a 1mm thick parting tool from a bit of it I have 4 bits going spare they are so easy to make and work a treat 1mm thick x 25mm wide mine is 8" long I will grind the teeth of and all you have to do is grind your own profile and stick a slither of wood on each side job done first come first served all I want is the P/P as a gift through Pay pal to keep the cost down if you dont want to do it as a gift then it will be £2.50 to [email protected] and PM me your address first come first served


----------



## =Adam= (7 Oct 2012)

Hi woody! I would like first dibs, I will transfer the money first thing in the morning!

Cheers


----------



## woodyturner (7 Oct 2012)

=Adam=":3hm4rpkr said:


> Hi woody! I would like first dibs, I will transfer the money first thing in the morning!
> 
> Cheers


OK Adam don't forget I will need your address you can if you want email me with it on the same email address as for pay pal 
Regards Woody


----------



## bodge (7 Oct 2012)

OOH! Can I grab one of those please Woody?
Why buy a £20 off the peg job when one can be made (thinner to boot!) for pennies?!


----------



## NikNak (7 Oct 2012)

Sounds great... can i grab one too, before they all go..?

Nick


----------



## woodyturner (7 Oct 2012)

Ok for both of you don't forget to send me your address only one bit left till I change the next blade in about another year or so they last forever


----------



## bodge (7 Oct 2012)

Cash sent. Many thanks Woody, you are a gent. 8)


----------



## NikNak (7 Oct 2012)

money & PM sent.... thank you very muchly... :mrgreen: 


Nick


----------



## woodyturner (7 Oct 2012)

Sorry I have now been cleared out here is a pic of my parting tool completed


----------



## bodge (12 Oct 2012)

Just returned home after a week darn sarf to find this on the doormat. Thanks Woody, just the job. Well wrapped too, took me 10 minutes to free it from the package! :lol:


----------



## =Adam= (12 Oct 2012)

Sorry I didn't transfer the money as I said woody, i got really busy and it just slipped my mind! I don't suppose you still have one left?

Im gutted I missed out on this!


----------



## woodyturner (13 Oct 2012)

Sorry mate I will post some more when the next blade is finished but be warned they do last a long time even when putting 12" thick logs through them


----------



## gregmcateer (13 Oct 2012)

Hi Woody,
Safely arrived - Many thanks,
Greg


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Oct 2012)

Is there any advantage/disadvantage in having a parting tool as flexible as one made from a bandsaw blade?


----------



## bodge (13 Oct 2012)

I don't think there are either advantages or disadvantages of the flexibility Phil. Over such a short length, the flex is minimal and certainly stiff enough for parting off. The real bonus is the fact that it is less than 2mm thick (actually it is probably little more than 1mm) so it wastes less wood and can get into tight gaps when you may have gone a bit too far! The other bonus is that an off the shelf job costs somewhere around £20, this cost £2.50 postage, a dollop of epoxy and some Meranti scraps off the floor. Bargain!
Mine is currently in a clamp while I wait for the epoxy to dry. Already tested it and it works a treat.


----------



## bodge (13 Oct 2012)

.... and here is the finished article. The blade is actually 0.9mm thick.


----------



## woodyturner (13 Oct 2012)

Very nice by golly was that a good idea LOL =D> =D>


----------



## Robbo3 (14 Oct 2012)

For those that are interested, you may want to read the thread where I posed several questions on this topic & recieved some helpful answers,
- two-questions-drilling-hss-lathe-lubrication-t62152.html

Regards
Robbo


----------



## NikNak (16 Oct 2012)

The 'blade' arrived amazingly well packaged.... managed to get down the shed at the weekend, found a bit of scrap purple-heart to make a handle with (hammer) and hey-presto here's mine.... 



















and if there was any doubt.... as you can see, its been 'endorsed' by Starrett :mrgreen: 



Many thanks once again to Mr Woodster for his very generous offer =D> =D> =D> 



Nick


(p.s. reading classes underway :wink: )


----------



## woodyturner (16 Oct 2012)

Well done you son of a gun =D> =D> =D> :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hutzul (16 Oct 2012)

When I think of all the blades, like yours, that I've binned over the years when I was engineering, little thinking of trying wood turning   #-o

....spilt milk etc.......


----------



## Grahamshed (16 Oct 2012)

Ummm. I have two bandsaw blades I don't want. One is worn out, the other is brand new but wrong size that Axi sent by mistake and didn't want back.


----------



## 12345Peter (16 Oct 2012)

Grahamshed":2hmoora6 said:


> Ummm. I have two bandsaw blades I don't want. One is worn out, the other is brand new but wrong size that Axi sent by mistake and didn't want back.



Bandsaw blades just won't cut it as a parting tool at least not that I am aware off.

regards
Peter


----------



## OldWood (23 Oct 2012)

woodyturner":121ogx8x said:


> Sorry I have now been cleared out here is a pic of my parting tool completed



Hi Woody
I collected somewhere a tool that is somewhat similar - BUT -- the wooden handle had been epoxied on and came off. Now thinking about it, and your comments further on in the thread, you have just glued on a couple of hardwood strips either side with the steel therefore going right through instead of a full handle - is that correct? I suspect my steel isn't long enough for that, but at least you given me the solution to work against.

Rob


----------



## EnErY (24 Oct 2012)

Looks good but dont look Cheap Its well Worth The effort To Make these Thank You woody For Your kind offerill Enjoy using mine Im Sure
regards
Bill


----------

